# Apache Konfiguration



## RaVenC (8. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe einen vServer mit 1280 MB Ram..
Allerdings spinnt in letzter Zeit mein Server recht stark.
Zur Zeit treiben sich rund 80 Leute (gleichzeitig) darauf rum. An spitzen Tagen sind es allerdings um die 200..

Da ich mich mit der Konfiguration des Apache nicht wirklich auskenne, hatt das ganze nen Kumpel gemacht, denke aber dass der nen rießen Bockmist gebaut hat..

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen..
Hier mal die wohl wichtige Passage:


```
<IfModule prefork.c>
	StartServers            1
	MinSpareServers         1
	MaxSpareServers         5
	ServerLimit            256
	MaxClients             250
	MaxRequestsPerChild   100
</IfModule>

<IfModule worker.c>
	StartServers            1
	MinSpareThreads         10
	MaxSpareThreads         20
	ThreadLimit         64
	MaxClients             250
	ThreadsPerChild         25
	MaxRequestsPerChild   1000
</IfModule>

KeepAlive On
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100
KeepAliveTimeout 15

BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive
BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully
BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully
BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[012]" redirect-carefully
BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## RaVenC (20. Februar 2009)

up 
Keiner ne Idee?


----------

